# world record Lane Snaper



## fishwagon

this past weekend while diving for our ERS in alabama i shot a rather large lane snapper. the fish officially weighed in at 14lbs and 5 oz at the alabama marine fisheries after confirming the species. it blows the hook and line out of the water by 6 lbs. has anyone ever herd or been apart of pursuing a world record? their is nothing on-line i can find about a lane snapper category, is it worth spending time on.


----------



## JD7.62

WOW that CRUSHES the all tackle world record. Congrats! I got a five pounder a couple of years ago and I thought he was a beast! Got pics?!


----------



## jim t

Holy Crap!

'course, without a picture it never happened.

Jim


----------



## countryjwh

I got a pic of it but one has his face in it. I would email if someone blacks hostage out.


----------



## JD7.62

Id photoshop it out...

[email protected]


----------



## Jason

JD7.62 said:


> Id photoshop it out...
> 
> [email protected]


Just put my face in his place....I don't mind!!!:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## countryjwh

JD7.62 said:


> Id photoshop it out...
> 
> [email protected]


Sent


----------



## JD7.62

Holy freaking hog!!


----------



## chad403

wow


----------



## fishwagon

i have never looked so good , can you make that stick?


----------



## fishwagon

the yellow lines do not show up very well and the spot is faint but the biologist verified it today. they said it is the oldest one they have seen, approx 18 years old. they also said a 10 year old lane is a old one.BTW turning in fish like this helps our state fisheries fight the idiots in washington and noaa , it will make them re-evaluate the stock assessments.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Wirelessly posted

The Ole Wait a Minute!

Hey, that's a great Lane snapper . Several years ago my friend caught one 7lb. 13 oz. he was going to clean it. He did not clean it after me telling him he may have a record ? We'll it was a record at the time Alabama State record and World record at the time. He did not submit any paper work for the record. The yellow stripes were very faint on the fish like yours. That's a great fish.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Freeshaft

Looks like an ars met a lane


----------



## Dynamic

Congrats!!!!......Looks a lot like a mutton snapper but it's definitely a lane!!


----------



## Dynamic

Did you shoot it on natural bottom or a wreck?


----------



## fishwagon

shot it on one of alabama public spots, natural bottom??? i thought that was a myth


----------



## fishwagon

as far as a cross breed very doubtful , the anal spins (fin) says lane snapper. who really knows, nice fillets


----------



## FreeDiver

To get a spearing world record, you must be Freediving. Certified scale, weigh master, and paperwork, video helps seal the deal along with measurements. IUSA.com if you would like to compare to legit records. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolbluestreak

Wow, what a beast!


----------



## weedline

Freeshaft said:


> Looks like an ars met a lane


i thought the same thing first glance but the close up u can see the markings it looks a little like a mutton but i think it is a lane i have never seen 1 much over 5 lbs and most are under 3 so one that size would not have the distinctive markings a smaller one would


----------



## Yakin_it_up

WOW.... I had no idea Lanes could grow that big. I wonder how many huge lanes may have been mis identified as red snapper since they look so much alike when the Lanes get that big? I would have thought it was a red without the close up of the yellow lines.


----------

